# my new goats are skidish. How do I fix this?



## Hlail (Jan 28, 2020)

I just bought 3 nanny goats, they was the only goats at the homestead. They was bought by previous owners at 6-8 weeks old, they’re now a week or 2 away from being 1 year old. I can’t get the goats to come to me. When I go up to them they run away, and go to the opposite side of the fence. They won’t even let me get close to them. I really wanted goats I could bond with, that would come up to me. I knew getting these goats that they hadn’t been handled much. What do I do to fix this issue I have of skidish goats, that want nothing to do with me?


----------



## Baymule (Jan 28, 2020)

In a few words...… Greed for Feed. Build a small enclosure if you don't have one. You can make it out of cow panels. Feed them in it for several days.  Talk to them gently. Offer them feed in your hand, if they don't take it, try again the next day. Get them used to coming to the pen for feed. Set a bucket of a milk crate in it to sit on. Just sit there and let them get used to you. Over time, they should calm down.


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 28, 2020)

I agree.  It's called "bucket love" and food is a powerful motivator.   Before long you'll WISH they were more skittish and moving away from you when you approach, because they'll be climbing your body to get what you have.     

Just went through the same thing this summer with some hair sheep...wild as deer, now I'm wearing them every time I go in the pen or even step outside when they are out on range.  They run, baa-ing loudly, and I brace myself, thinking that any moment I'm going to lose a knee or two from one of those ton buns running into my legs at that speed.


----------



## Hlail (Jan 29, 2020)

Baymule said:


> In a few words...… Greed for Feed. Build a small enclosure if you don't have one. You can make it out of cow panels. Feed them in it for several days.  Talk to them gently. Offer them feed in your hand, if they don't take it, try again the next day. Get them used to coming to the pen for feed. Set a bucket of a milk crate in it to sit on. Just sit there and let them get used to you. Over time, they should calm down.


So get them into the enclosure feed them, try to feed them out of my hand; and let them go back to the field. Right? And do this everyday? Just want to make sure I’m understanding. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 29, 2020)

Hlail said:


> So get them into the enclosure feed them, try to feed them out of my hand; and let them go back to the field. Right? And do this everyday? Just want to make sure I’m understanding. Thanks for the help.


Yes. And sit on something low to the ground. It puts you at eye level instead of towering over them like a big scary monster. You can even close them up for a week or two with plenty of hay and water. Feed them twice a day, maybe a half cup each. Sit with them, talk to them and try to get them to eat out of your hand. Soon they will be running all over you.


----------



## Grant (Jan 29, 2020)

And do it at the same time each day if possible.  In a couple of weeks they will be waiting for you.  Animals love routine, maybe more than humans.  Right now they dont know you or what you want to do to them.  They will learn.  If you lock them in a small area, it speeds the process.  They will learn they get nothing without you providing it.


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 29, 2020)

Peanut butter dog biscuits....I've found they are like crack cocaine for my sheep.   Even my most wild lose their minds over them.


----------



## bethh (Feb 2, 2020)

I'm trying to get a new doe, Dolly, to warm up to me.  She is doing better but I'm not sure if she'll ever eat out of my hand.  My other girls are all over me, but we bottle fed them from 2weeks.  I hope you have success and I hope I do as well.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 19, 2020)

Geez...I wish I was on this forum back when I got my two goats from the bad farmer who never gave them human contact!  They were very hard to get to come around!  I did not know about the bucket love idea....it’s going to be in my trick bag from now on! Using apples as bait,  I put leads on them, they still wear them, and worked with them daily to get them to not be afraid.  But my one, Stormy, is still skittish.  Just her nature, I guess.  Good luck with the bucket love!


----------

